# Pdx expo



## Rhetoric (Aug 13, 2011)

Kind of a let down. It was mostly normal balls and beardies. There were a few interesting things, a baby cobra, goliath bird-eater, gila monster and a couple display tegus but I ended up leaving after an hour. 

The b/w tegu was 3 years old and the red tegu was 9 years old.


----------

